# We're BAAAaaaack!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

From our short little vaca, here are a couple of pics. We were very fortunate, first couple of days were very foggy, but warm. Last day was a perfect day at the beach. Temps in the high 70's so Katie had a blast in the pools and the ocean. Unheard of for December in SC lol. Sadly still on the egg wait, we did not come home to a surprise lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds like you had a great time.

At least the girls waited until you got home. I'm actually surprised they did that for you.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> It sounds like you had a great time.
> 
> At least the girls waited until you got home. I'm actually surprised they did that for you.


Me too! I actually had a dream that We came back and all I found were empty blue eggshells lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nice pictures!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Water temps at Jax beach are around 70...a little cool for this dawg.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Water temps at Jax beach are around 70...a little cool for this dawg.


You'll notice I didn't go in lol, But Katie had a ball so that is what matters! My joy was watching her


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This winter has been ridiculous. But there's always January and February.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> This winter has been ridiculous. But there's always January and February.


Shhhh before you jinx us.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Vacay in water in December? Looks like a cool time.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Austin said:


> Vacay in water in December? Looks like a cool time.


very unusual weather  It was wonderful, just too short, came home to cold rain


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, it must have been an El Nino year my first winter in VA. We were out on the boats in February in bathing suits.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow . It's like that here now. People still at the beach.


----------

